# Independent Morocco Touring



## OurTour

Hi all

We spent a month touring Morocco this winter and were amazed at how easy it is to do it. We were equally amazed at how many French retired motorhomes were out there, and how few British travellers there were? There's not much guidance available in English so we put together a book, have a look at www.ourtour.co.uk for details. There are photos and videos on there for each day of our tour too. What a fantastic experience it was!

Cheers, Jason


----------



## Lesleykh

Can the dog go to Morocco?

Lesley


----------



## OurTour

Hi Lesley, they surely can! We had no trouble at all with Charlie, no one took a blind bit of notice he existed, not the customs, police, cafe owners, campsite owners, no one. It was great. Had to keep him on the lead though, too many chicken bones everywhere! Cheers, Jay


----------



## Lesleykh

Mmm - now there's idea, though we have to be in Sorrento mid-June for a wedding and were thinking of heading north after that. Rob's cycle toured Croatia and I've always fancied seeing the place. I'd also like to see the areas we did in the autumn in warmer weather, as I suspect they will be quite different.

Lesley


----------



## OurTour

*Hi Lesley*

Great to hear you guys are having another 'session' travelling! We've got all of Europe to see, but we found North Africa to be a real culture shock, in a good way. It's like stepping back in time, and the landscapes are 'oh my good lord, are we really here' stunning. I'd recommend it to anyone who's happy to take on the challenge of filthy loos and loads of touts. It's worth it.


----------



## Lesleykh

We backpacked India, for a couple of months and Rob did 3 months in China, so having the van would be a luxury.

That is one thing we loved about travelling in the van - the sheer luxury of having our own bed and cooking stuff, and a decent loo - even if we did have to dig a hole in the woods occasionally to empty it!

Lesley


----------



## jedi

Hi Jason,

Book looks interesting. I looked in to using Desert Detours but they seem to make little allowance for a single traveller making it very expensive for me. I've always travelled independently previously and will do this for Morocco - books and blogs of others experiences are always useful.

I'm about to embark on a 5 month European 'tour' on Friday but have already discussed provisional plans with friends to visit Morocco next Feb/April.

Jed


----------



## OurTour

*Jed*

Hi Jed, we hope you get over to Morocco and have a great time of it. We'll be honest: we were pretty nervous once we got there - it's so different to the European countries we'd be wandering around. Once you're used to it (took us a couple of days) you'll have a great time. There were a few Brit vans knocking around at Lidl, Algeciras port and the campsites over there, so if you wanted to pair up with someone for a while it would be quite easy. Cheers! Jason


----------



## christine1310

Hi, We went to Morocco this winter for the first time too - had a great time but we did keep to the coast mostly. The diesel is as cheap as chips, approx .50p a litre but you do travel great distances. The motorways are fine and the coastal roads are ok. Vicarious books do a Morocco campsite book which we used. They do vary quite considerably from 'wow to argh' regarding the toilet facilities. 

Speaking to other British people we met over there, everybody liked it, but I think it's one of those countries you either love or hate. We will certainly be going again and I would tell anyone to give it a go. You can take dogs as all the French had theirs with them. On a campsite in Sidi Ifni there was a sign that said 'make sure your dog had all it's injections and kept on a lead' which is what you would normally expect.

Christine


----------



## christine1310

Hi Jason, 

About LPG (in your book), you might like to know that we met a couple from London in Sidi Kauki who had a 2 Gaslow bottles set up (we have 1 Gaslow and 1 Calor). He bought a Moroccan gas bottle (blue one, can't remember how much he paid for it) and it fit the Gaslow pigtail - no need for an adaptor or anything. He stored his empty Gaslow on his cycle rack.

We had a good look at his set-up and might consider getting a spare Gaslow pigtail for the next time we go. 

Christine


----------



## Briarose

Lesleykh said:


> Can the dog go to Morocco?
> 
> Lesley


Hi from what I understand from Sue (Sonesta here) under the new regulations from DEFRA this year, from Jan 1st 2012. Yes they can but there is something for UK rules that you need to check on before you go......it's something to do with the blood test. Although Sue already had pet passports she has had to so something at the Vets to make sure they are ok for Morocco later this year. I know she looked into it really well phoning DEFRA etc.


----------



## subfiver

When we had our dogs first vaccinated against rabies the rule was that the blood sample taken for serological testing could be taken 21 days after the vaccination. This is what we did.

The rule for dogs returning to the Pet Passport Scheme area is that the blood sample taken for serological test must be taken 30 days after the initial vaccination. 

I believe that the 30 day rule was the norm in EU countries and that DEFRA decided to be different for whatever reason. Now that the UK is now fully harmonised with the EU, UK dog owners have to comply fully with the EU rules.

So, have a look at your pet passport, if the blood sample date is 30 days after vaccination your dog's OK. If not you'll have to have the serological test done again.

None of this matters for travel with the PPS area, it's only when the animal leaves and returns that it's relevant - eg visiting Morocco.


----------



## Detourer

.....quote....Hi Lesley, they surely can! We had no trouble at all with Charlie, no one took a blind bit of notice he existed, not the customs, police, cafe owners, campsite owners, no one. It was great. Had to keep him on the lead though, too many chicken bones everywhere! Cheers, Jay...........quote...

Rather a sweeping statement........

Just because you _may_ not get stopped and checked at the border on entry OR leaving Morocco with your pet it does not mean that it is OK or without formatlity.

There is a huge new sign at the border at Ceuta warning of the requirements. Checks on the Moroccan side, both in and out, are non-existent. BUT the checks on the Spanish exit are regular and random.

I enter Morocco EVERY month with my dog. I have been asked for paperwork on about 30% of crossings......and paperwork is rather more that just the pet passport that is of course required ...... and that is for MY dog that is like me a resident of Spain and NOT returning to the UK.

A few month ago I saw a line of confused and seized pets, all French from motorhomes, at the border........and frantic owners pleading with a blank looking police officer......... No doubt saying that they had been given expert advice etc etc.

In short there ARE additional matters to deal with for pets between Morocco and Spain ......that aside from the possible return to the UK.

But all that aside, you will in general have NO PROBLEMS with your dog once in Morocco but it is worth remembering where you are going and the cultural significance regarding dogs and the Muslim attitude.....

In places frequented by "tourists" you will have no problems but for taxis, public transport and in other areas it may well be a different story.....

.......See the Koran-Hadith on the subject and at times contradictions regarding dogs .......

It takes more that one - many in fact - visits to Morocco to become an _expert_...!

.


----------



## Briarose

Thanks for the other replies. I would hate anyone to have problems with their pets. Especially since Morocco and none EU countries are so recent to the pet passport scheme. I am sure this is where the difference comes in ref the blood test. Ie NON EU Countries.


----------



## oldtart

We heve been to Morocco four times , the last being in JunE 2010.

On two occasions, We have been searched by the Spanish officials at Cueta checking for dogs. They were very thorough searches, using a dog. 

I would suggest that anyone planning to visit Morocco reads though the posts on this site, there is some really useful .information.

We have done four different tours with Desert Detours, and then stayed one and travelled either with friends we've made on the tour or travelled independently usually for at least another month.

I appreciate that group travelling is not to everyones liking, but we found we visited places we would never have experienced on our own and it also gave us the confidence to go off independently.

It is great have Moroccan staff who can answer so many questions on the Moroccan way of life, and there is Steve, who has the mechanical experience. .

whatever your choice, a tour or independent travel, DO ITit is a wonderful country with wonderful people and so munch to see and experience.

Val


----------



## OurTour

*A Challenge To Morocco Experts*

quote ... It takes more that one - many in fact - visits to Morocco to become an expert...! ... end of quote

We completely agree with this Detourer, of course you're correct. We wrote our guide based on first hand experience of travelling without a tour company. We only did it the once, so of course only got the one trip's worth of experience. We've been open about this, never claiming to be an expert - and that's kind of the point - we didn't feel we had to be an expert to go to Morocco, any more than we had to be to go full timing in our van for a year or two.

So, our challenge to you and your fellow Morocco experts. Why not write an English language book on how to take your Motorhome to Morocco? You have the knowledge gleaned from years of travel into and out of the country. Forums are useful, but they're no replacement for a comprehensive book which you can easily refer to on the road. If one had been available when we took our trip, we'd have bought it.

Cheers, Jason

P.S. We had the good fortune to meet up with Adam and Sophie of www.europebycamper.com while in Erg Chebbi. They did the trip independently too, and Adam tells me he's planning to add some articles to his site about their experience of entering and leaving the country, dealing with a breakdown etc. Worth keeping an eye on his site; it's a brilliant resource.


----------



## jonse

*Gpl Moroc*

No refillable points in Morocco but gas bottles are cheap but only butane and it can clog up your pressure valve so i was told,small bottles with a burner to fit are cheap for cooking outside,save your gaslow for cooking if you only have one. use electric for heating though a lot of sites haven't enough amperage this applies during Jan Feb and in the interior, which we experienced with D.D.T. in Feb Tour, we styad on for a exrta four weeks and loved it,If you want any other info drop us a pm


----------



## FREE

*morocco driving*

Do we need an International Driving Permit to driver in Marocco, we have the new photocard driving licence? thank you


----------



## salmonfisher

*Morocco*

Hi all. We have been reading with great interest, your Morocco experiences. We would love to go, but reading about the political situation there at the moment we wonder. One Motor/ homer told us if we go, best cover the GB part of the number plates. Replace it with an N and put a Norwegian sticker on the M/H. The Belgians and Dutch folks we have spoken to about going say there are no probs , save for begging. I must say it is making us a bit wary. Please advise. As we want to go on a holiday not an under covert mission. John.


----------



## bigcats30

*Re: Morocco*



salmonfisher said:


> Hi all. We have been reading with great interest, your Morocco experiences. We would love to go, but reading about the political situation there at the moment we wonder. One Motor/ homer told us if we go, best cover the GB part of the number plates. Replace it with an N and put a Norwegian sticker on the M/H. The Belgians and Dutch folks we have spoken to about going say there are no probs , save for begging. I must say it is making us a bit wary. Please advise. As we want to go on a holiday not an under covert mission. John.


There is no political situation in Morocco..........it's one of the few if not the only friendly Islamic countries left.

If you respect their laws and religion then you will be fine....


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Morocco*



salmonfisher said:


> Hi all. We have been reading with great interest, your Morocco experiences. We would love to go, but reading about the political situation there at the moment we wonder. One Motor/ homer told us if we go, best cover the GB part of the number plates. Replace it with an N and put a Norwegian sticker on the M/H. The Belgians and Dutch folks we have spoken to about going say there are no probs , save for begging. I must say it is making us a bit wary. Please advise. As we want to go on a holiday not an under covert mission. John.


Oh John ! This does not, in any way ,shape or form, reflect the Morocco that we spend a month touring this September.

That felt much safer than most parts of Europe frankly. The police we met were universally polite and helpful and the people we met- lots of them- were, without exception, a delight to meet and made us feel welcome wherever we were. Road safety is a little iffy in places as pedestrians, scooter drivers, donkey riders and the myriad of others on the road all seem to regard themselves as having sole occupancy. Drive carefully, don't speed ( the police have that taped with radar guns at all town boundaries and hefty on-the-spot fines) and you will be fine.

We met practically no beggars and, while in some souks ( not all) the salesmanship was extremely slick, once the message got through that we were looking and not buying, we were not pestered. They do have a living to make and are very good at it ! There are some massively tempting things to buy at very reasonable prices.

The food was wonderful, the climate good and the whole experience one we would not have missed and will repeat as soon as we can.

As for the political situation. As far as we could see- and we did not discuss politics- the new King is well-liked and is making sensible reforms that will benefit the majority. We met absolutely no signs of unrest or attempts to foment unrest. This is in contrast to Spain on the way home where we did skirt round noisy demonstrations in two towns. We had our normal GB number plates with a GB plate that allows us to go into Switzerland and other non-EU countries.

We did have a meal in Marrakesh at the street stalls in the square one night. The rest of the table were all Moroccan students and at first were polite but rather distant to us. When, in response to their questions, we said we were from England, they could not have been more friendly and fun to be with. Initially they thought we were American. Even if we had been I think we would not have felt threatened in any way; simply that the atmosphere was a little less warm and welcoming than we'd come to expect.

Don't hesitate: GO ! You'll love it.

G


----------



## Grizzly

PS We're not very precious about leaving the van unattended but, in most of Europe, I'm always subconsciously listening for the alarm as we shop or wondering if we will come back to find a smashed window or broken lock. Not once did we worry about this in Morocco- and I mean, not once. 

Wherever you park, in towns or villages, there will be a guardian- usually official- appear and, for a piffling amount of money, he will guard the van until you return. We did not have any worries about our personal safety, by day or night at any time. I don't have the statistics to hand but it seems that petty crime is at an extremely low level.


G


----------



## salmonfisher

*Morocco*

Many thanks Grizzly,for your time and reassurance, most kind. On the strength of which it seems the trip is back on again. I must say we are looking forward to doing it. We are leaving for St Malo on the 28th of December to visit Spain, Morocco and back to Portugal. Also Northern Spain, returning home in April. Thank you once again. Regards. John.


----------



## tonka

salmonfisher..
We are off on our first Morocco trip, leaving about 9th January from Cannock..
Travelling down with another van and then meeting a few others near Gibralter so we can cross with someone who has already done the trip. After that it's a do as you please.. Need any info send me a PM..

Steve


----------



## jonse

*morroco*

I endorse everything Grizzly said, just make sure you are fully Gassed up as you wont get refilled in Morocco, and some sites we went to with DDT did not have enough power for the vans on site , the best site we stayed on was Atlantica park just off from the beach, not every ones idea but for short stopover great, pitches were large and was spotless Even though the site could accommodate nearly 2000 vans, It did not feel cramped due to the double size pitches, It was worth staying just to walk the dog on the beach and buy fresh fish straight from the sea, but it does get full with other Europeans for three months plus from Dec/March when we were there, then people were drifting out, Any way go and Enjoy


----------



## Grizzly

*Re: Morocco*

[quote="salmonfisher" O].on the strength of which it seems the trip is back on again. .[/quote]

I'm so glad you're going John and pleased to be able to help. It's difficult not to be enthusiastic about Morocco- as our friends and relatives can testify !

G


----------



## moby56

Spent 3 months in Morocco Jan to March this year if you have Gaslow buy a Morocian gas bottle about 140 diram £12 and about 47diram £4 to refill fits straight on to Gaslow pigtail also WIFI buy a dongle about 400 dir am about £35 for unlimited 3G for 2 months then about 200 diram a month after that the country is wonderful and to avoid the sales pitches in the sook, la is no in arabic


----------



## OurTour

Hi moby56

The first words we learnt in Arabic were La Shukran (no thank you), it worked wonders!

Jason


----------



## OurTour

Thanks Christine

We've got a built in LPG tank but it easily lasted us - would have probably stretched to three months of so if we were careful.

Have you tried the Gaslow pigtail yet?

Jason


----------

